# Hallo Fragen zur Fischerprüfung Düsseldorf :)



## Teerb (20. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen ich bin der Tim bin 24 Jahre und komme aus der nähe von  Holland .NRW




 Ich mach aber meine Prüfung in Düsseldorf, habe heute das schreiben bekommen das Anmeldung angekommen ist und ich vorgemerkt bin und noch post bekomme für den genauere Termin usw.


Ich habe gehört man muss die Angelruten richtig zusammen bauen stimmt das noch?  


 Und bei den Fischbilder stehen da die Namen der fische drunter ? Weil das Lernprogramm macht das immer.

Und welche Fischbilder stimmen jetzt haben den online Kurs bei Fishing king und die NRW APP 
beide haben unterschiedliche Bilder welche kommen in Düsseldorf vor weiß das jemand oder kann mir ein Lernbuch für Düsseldorf sagen? Oder online zeigen?


Danke schon mal für eure Antworten und Hilfe 

Wünsche euch einen schönen Tag und PH  :vik::vik:#:


----------



## gambinho (20. April 2016)

*AW: Hallo Fragen zur Fischerprüfung Düsseldorf *

Hab meine Prüfung letztes Jahr in Düsseldorf gemacht. 

Ja man muss die Ruten bis aufs Vorfach zusammenbauen

Nein die Namen der Fische stehen nicht unter den Bildern das wäre sonst ja nur ein Test ob du vorlesen kannst


----------



## Teerb (20. April 2016)

*AW: Hallo Fragen zur Fischerprüfung Düsseldorf *

Ok danke schon mal und wie ist das mit bildern aus welcher app stimmen die jetzt? 
und naja im kurs usw gibts immer 6 Möglichkeiten wäre kein vorlesen


----------



## m1scha (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hallo Fragen zur Fischerprüfung Düsseldorf *

Hi Tim,
ich habe mir diese offiziellen Fischkarten gekauft, das sollen die gleichen wie bei der Prüfung in klein sein. Die auf meinen Krten sehen aus wie diese hier:
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/pdf/poster_fische_nrw_2015.jpg

Die bei der Prüfung sollen dann din a4 sein und da steht nichts drunter. Auf meinen Karten steht unter dem Fisch noch die Größe des Fisches, denke nicht dass das bei der Prüfung der Fall ist.

Ich muss schon sagen dass die Karten zum Lernen sehr gut sind. Das verlinke Bild zeigt nicht alle Fische und wäre mir auch zu klein. Die sind sich ja teilweise schon recht ähnlich.

Viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung. Mein Termin ist Ende Mai.

Gruß,
Mischa


----------



## Teufelsgrundel (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Hallo Fragen zur Fischerprüfung Düsseldorf *

Hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät..Notfalls ein Tipp für den September 

Ich habe meine Prüfung am Montag in Düsseldorf abgelegt.

Zu den Karten:
-Ja sie sind A4
-Ja die größen stehen drauf (wenn ich mich recht entsinne)
-Nein die Namen stehen nicht drauf die sollst du ja kennen.

Ich habe mit diesen Karten  gelernt und es waren exakt die gleichen nur eben in groß 

Bei der App von Fisching King ( habe die nicht genutzt) sollen wohl die neuen 5 Fehlen. (Aland, Kesselgrundel, Maifisch, Schnäbel, Zährte) Die sind aber auf alle Fälle in dem Kartenset mit drinne!!

http://webshop.lfv-westfalen.de/index.php


Auf der Seite gibt es auch ein Buch. Damit habe ich gelernt und erfolgreich bestanden.
Positiv:
-einzene Testbögen mit allen Fragen (inkl. Lösungen)
-eine Testprüfung
-alle fische auf zwei seiten Nummerriert mit den passenden Namen dazu (brauchst eig also kein Kartenset es sei denn du willst die zusätzlichen infos wie länge oder Lebensraum)

Negativ
-meiner meinung nach wird die Ruten zusammenstellung nicht genau erklärt bzw ist nicht bebildert...

Ansonsten war ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Buch!

Die Fragen habe ich dann alle nochmal auf Memtrainer geübt. Da waren auch alle drinne nur leichte Abwandlungen zB bei der länge des Stahlvorfachs beim Hechtangeln..



Bei der Prüfung musste man die Ruten zusammenstellen!
Aber keine Schlagschnur anknoten, Bleischrot nur hinzulegen ansonsten voll montieren.


Bei guter Vorbereitung also alles kein Hexenwerk 
UUnd wenn du aus Düsseldorf bist nicht vergessen Geld mit nehmen denn dann kannst du deinen Schein gleich mitnehmen und musst nicht erst noch zum Umwelt Amt...
So denn man sieht sich am Wasser ! Petri:q


----------

